# ...



## Prince Nai (Oct 3, 2012)

...


----------



## Ilayas (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Um those don't really look like anthro characters to me. They look like generic manga characters with I guess cat ears?  While there are some artists here that do specialize in manga/anime style I think you might be better served by going to art communities that focus on that style, and not necessarily furries. 

Also it might be better if you tell us what sort of artist you are looking for as far as style goes and what kind of work load you are expecting them to take on.  As of right now pretty much all you have told us is you want some one that is willing to work for cheep.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

What do you understand under low-to-medium workload?
Because, blunt as it may be: if you call yourself a CEO (I'm not debating that it's rightfully so with the products you have made), wouldn't it be better to first generate a budget to be able to hire an artist instead of saying you can't pay them because of what personally happened to you?

Mind you, I sympathise with what happened and I'm sorry to hear what happened recently, but it's probably in your best interests to either line out what you expect of the artist, or to just get a budget to be able to pay one. Because what you consider to be low-to-medium workload may be perceived as "high workload" for some. Like, say to "just sketch 5 pages" seems like it's not a lot of work, when in fact it's the groundwork for a comic.

Also: why did the previous artist back out? Was the workload too high or did she simply not agree with the back-end pay?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

So when you have to pay for a studio. Do you tell the leasing agency, "well our artist bailed on us, can you cut us a deal on the lease?"

I love excuses made for cheapening the work of artists.

I should go to my landlord and ask him to cut me a deal because X happened. I should go to my power company and say hey, cut me a deal on electricity rates.

Gotta love crowdsourcing :/ I don't care who it is produced by, that person should respect that artists have to pay their bills too. 

Second time this week to have to post this.

[yt]R2a8TRSgzZY[/yt]


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> We're generating money but not enough that's why I would personally pay out of pocket.



That is actually a pretty troubling statement seeing as in your first OP you mention that the artist will be paid with the revenues of he comic (via this only, I assume, since nothing else was mentioned).
No revenues, no pay for the artist, which is exactly what back-end pay entails.

Secondly, the drawings you ask for are hardly anthros, so I carefully assume this is not the reason the previous artist broke with you. Mind you, I'm only assuming this, but it is highly possible she cut her losses and just wanted to be nice in declining. Honestly, as it currently is (and I am sorry to put it as harshly): your project seems like it's a lose-lose for any and all artists involved. Payment is uncertain, there is the promise of exposure and the only one actually gaining something from this is the company, which will gain the art for commercial purposes: selling the comic.

I would highly suggest rethinking the entire idea, since if the previous comic isn't generating income as expected, then why should an artist do all the work now, only to not get paid when revenues may be underwhelming?

EDIT: I was about to ask about the workload again, since I saw no clear answer. However, I saw you mentioned doing *100 pages*?
That is not "Low-to-intermediate" workload. Unless all they have to do is draw stick-figures, that's a big pile of work.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Start a kickstarter fund and ask people to donate and get enough to pay for an artist. 
It's very unfair to ask people to work for cheap just because you can't afford to pay rates.

I don't do that with other people around me. I don't go to McDonalds and ask them to cut deals because I can't afford to pay things out of pocket and want a discount on a burger. I don't bug a plumber to cut me a better rate because I have to work out of pocket. 

Many businesses start in the hole because they have to pay for employees, taxes and all that. 
This is why artists also go to more reliable reps because those people understand they're messing with people's money, and time.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Excuses? All I'm asking for is help. If you can, awesome. If you can't, I understand. If I can't pay a certain amount deals can be made. There are tons of people out there who are willing to lend a helping hand. I understand those who work deserve pay. No job, no car, whatever. I've always compensated my help something even if it's just $10. You would not believe the volunteers I get. The connections I have. Huge animation studios, big music composers, the works. *There's nothing wrong with helping someone reach their dream.*



There's nothing wrong with paying artists what they deserve.
Also: deals can be made: true. I am simply saying that the deal you are proposing is far from interesting for an artist. You seem to mistakingly think that the entire project revolves around you, you and you. Au contraire, mon cher. 

You need an artist. You can't do this without an artist. And you won't make yourself popular when you ask for 100 pages for a pittance.
If it's your dream and you NEED to have it done, by all means do learn how to draw it yourself. Or save up to have someone do it for you, instead of "exposure" and back-end pay.

Doing 100 pages with the promise of being paid a share of the revenue, when you yourself have said that the sales on the first book aren't going how they should is not payment.
Doing 100 pages is not "low-to-medium"-workload. 

Honestly: compensating for help is great, crowdsourcing and lowballing it because "you have a dream" isn't an excuse. If you have a dream, then that's great. 
Artists have dreams too. And practical needs, like paying the bills.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Excuses? All I'm asking for is help. If you can, awesome. If you can't, I understand. If I can't pay a certain amount deals can be made. There are tons of people out there who are willing to lend a helping hand. I understand those who work deserve pay. No job, no car, whatever. I've always compensated my help something even if it's just $10. You would not believe the volunteers I get. The connections I have. Huge animation studios, big music composers, the works. There's nothing wrong with helping someone reach their dream.



So I guess everyone else is bad for not reaching *your dream*. Funny because artists also have *their dream* that usually involves being paid fairly for what they do.

Get tired of people saying they're nice but then don't realize they're treating artists like a bunch of assholes when we just ask to be compensated fairly for *your dream*

I am not "friends" as in I agree with all other artists about varying opinions on politics life and so forth, but I do not like it when people exploit them.

http://faitherinhicks.tumblr.com/post/31002053001/further-adventures-of-life-in-comics

http://conceptart.org/forums/showth...for-or-consider-doing-work-for-free-read-this

[yt]mj5IV23g-fE[/yt]


So let's go on to the other part. I've seen it asked several times in this thread that you specify what constitutes as low level work. That hasn't happened. You should have been able to answer this off the bat as a CEO. 

The "exposure" because you have connections is nothing. I've never heard of you until you popped up in this post with what looks like Golddigger Fred Perry ripoff cheetahs. Your connections also mean nothing because I can tell you - if it was about these connections you're touting - you wouldn't have had to advertise - position would be filled ...with people salivating at these "Big name connections".

You'll excuse me for the bluntness but it's not like you're the first person touting these lines, and I highly doubt you're the last - but I don't want to see artists being taken advantage of since your posts talk about *me me me me and my dream* and less concern about the people you're hiring to help him/her out.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Excuses? All I'm asking for is help. If you can, awesome. If you can't, I understand. If I can't pay a certain amount deals can be made. There are tons of people out there who are willing to lend a helping hand. I understand those who work deserve pay. No job, no car, whatever. I've always compensated my help something even if it's just $10. You would not believe the volunteers I get. The connections I have. Huge animation studios, big music composers, the works. *There's nothing wrong with helping someone reach their dream*.


 My dream is to get payed for my art.
But I have other dreams and could use 200+ hours of unpaided work to achieve one of them. So Prince Nai will you give me 200+ hours of hard work for my dream? Don't worry you'll get your name listed once, in tiny letters in the credits.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I never said people were bad for not helping me reach my dreams. I don't exploit artists. I don't exploit anyone. I simply ask for, help, and they can if they want to. I admit, I need to be more informative in my posts. That is the only things I've learned here. I'm also not taking advantage of anyone. There are plenty of times where I paid artists in full. You're saying I can't sometimes ask for help? I'm not making anyone help me. *You people need to put down your emotions and see the truth*.


 Like how that's an ass-load of work for no pay? Oh wait credit, yeah that will pay for my medication.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> So no one has heard of volunteers? I know some of you would not volunteer. I know others would. I'm working with them, and yes, they're getting compensated. It's not about me, me, me. I never said it was. When you work together you work "together" and not alone.


 But why volunteer so much work for something that you've never heard of, and that you've admitted isn't actually selling well?


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Well then she actualy cares about your project.

What I'm asking is, why should we?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Why are you people being rude? I wasn't. I simply asked for help. Did you know I have one artist that has done these works and every time I've tried to pay she doesn't take it?:



Great! What an Angel we should all be like that...but yet she left. So you're stuck in the same situation. I guess that tells me this was a *fantastic job* to stay on. 

I'm being very upfront. It's rude to sit there and tell everyone else who wants a fairly compensated job for *your dream* they're somehow wrong.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Why are you people being rude? I wasn't. I simply asked for help. Did you know I have one artist that has done these works and every time I've tried to pay she doesn't take it?:
> 
> A friend is helping me with this series. FREE until the second issue.
> 
> Enjoy the pretty art the whole team put together XD



You get what you pay for, in your case "for free".
I'll keep it at that.


And honestly, to address your broken-record statements:

"_Plenty of people are willing to help (some for free)_." Well that is great, but why should we?
"_I know people and have connections!_" - Name them, please. I'd like to check out these so-called connections. If they were that enticing, you'd have name-dropped them right away.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Who left? THE ONLY ONE that left was the one who was working on volume two of Prince Adventures. All these artists, around the world, Vic and the other big actors, Bruce Faulconer, yes the composer to DBZ BABY! and others are still behind me.



Awesome. So then why do you still need us to work for exposure and a cut of the apparently non-existing profits?
Also: proof please.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> You're saying I deserve to be treated rudely? Thanks? and I just named a few above.


 You didn't prove it though.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> You're saying I deserve to be treated rudely? Thanks? and I just named a few above.



I didn't say you deserve to be treated rudely, I'm saying that the quality of the art is what you would expect free art to be.
And it's easy to name people. proving is harder.



Prince Nai said:


> I'm looking through my finances and it looks  like I can spare $50 every two weeks. If that is not good for some it's  good for others. That's a fact. Again I just came here for help. Thanks  for the long talk. It's awesome :grin:



$50? A *week*?
Why don't you just start a sweatshop in Africa while you're at it.

I'm especially disgusted (*yes,* *disgusted*), by the fact you clearly realize it's not a lot, but trust in the fact that newbie artists will accept it either way.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I just told you what I could afford. You could have said, no. That's it but you make a joke like that? Guess what. Someone will take it. Who's left out? You.



Au contraire. I am free to take a job on which will actually help me save some money or focus on personal projects instead of doing sweatshop-work for chump-change.
You're the one who is out of an artist. I have neither gained or lost anything by this.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Then leave the conversation. Why are you still here? Go take the job that will help you. That's fine. Didn't say it wasn't. Why are we still talking? Chump-change. Okay, thanks, the unemployment money I'm spending is "chump-change". Thanks, dude.



You are in a position where you are asking for an artist you can't pay and spending money which you now have indicated you can't afford to spend.
Seriously, if you already have "so many artists" willing to help you, go to them instead.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

No one has treated you rudely. I'm sorry if you don't realize as a CEO you're not budgeting properly but that's called being honest with you.

But please post where I told you things like "Fuck off and die" or other actual rude statements. 
The worst thing I said, is that I don't appreciate artists being treated like assholes when they simply want fair compensation for a lot of work.

I also said that your characters look like a Fred Perry ripoff (the posted art in this OP) - especially the cheetah characters...which...they kinda do.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

I have some advice for you. Budget the project. Save up money and pay artists for their work.


EDIT: Arshes you ninja'd me.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> They are busy at the moment with coloring and such. There are plenty of artists who will work for almost any amount of money. Why is that bad? That is on them. They can again simply say, no. If you don't want to help please leave. There is someone who will.


 Desperate artists who you're are taking advantage of.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> They are busy at the moment with coloring and such. There are plenty of artists who will work for almost any amount of money. Why is that bad? That is on them. They can again simply say, no. If you don't want to help please leave. There is someone who will.



You're exploitative and revelling in it, which becomes clearer with every response of smug, self-satisfied "Take it or leave it".
I ... Oh wow. I suddenly understand why the last artist decided to quit. YOU need an artist. We DO NOT need YOU.

YOU have a project you want to see come to life. We have our own.
Learn to budget or learn to draw. The choice is yours.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Stating facts is not being smug. If you only knew me.



Let's put it this way. Would you SLAVE an ENTIRE WEEK of 9-to-5 over a drawing table for a PITTANCE of $50?
And if you say you would, then I call shenanigans.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

So you are admitting to ripping them off and saying WE are in the wrong?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Yeah let me know when your co-producer actually landed your artists well paying jobs because they did voice acting for anime  (which is an import product and doesn't really hire artists here).

http://mariabrophy.com/business-of-art/why-artists-should-not-be-paid-for-their-artwork.html


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I just told you what I could afford. You could have said, no. But you make a joke like that? Guess what? Someone will take it. Who's left out? You.





Prince Nai said:


> Then leave the conversation. Why are you still here? Go take the job that will help you. That's fine. Didn't say it wasn't. Why are we still talking? Chump-change. Okay, thanks, the unemployment money I'm spending is "chump-change". Thanks, dude.



I am so glad you tried to pull this crap on this forum, where people aren't fools and will tell exactly what's on their mind. That way you can realize that this is a piss poor way to do business which I believe you have a lot to learn about.

Frankly, I don't care if you're project is the secret treasure mine you claim it is, because I know I'd never work for you given you're shitty attitude in the above posts. 

And another thing, even if you do have those bignames...who cares? It doesn't make them genuises in marketing esp. if your project is failing like you admit. I certainly hope no one falls for this snake oil salesman pitch.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> You wouldn't but those who are helping me would. Go say that to them. Do you want their emails?



No, my question was: *would you*? *You*, the person sitting behind the computer.
*You*, the CEO who can't budget. *You* who think artists should work for $50 a week and don't think that's exploitative.
*
Would you work for $50 a week?*
And I couldn't care less if the people you supposedly have helping you would. I am wondering if *YOU* would.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I can't budget? Your opinion. I don't think artists should work for $50 a week. I wish I could give them $1000 a week and I will one day, soon. I would work for $50 a week.


 You are not everybody and do you have any idea of how much work goes into art?


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I can't budget? Your opinion. I don't think artists should work for $50 a week. I wish I could give them $1000 a week and I will one day, soon. I would work for $50 a week.



I call shenanigans.
A normal work-week is 40-50 hours. You would work for $1 an hour?

Seriously? No lies? 
Damn.

And if you can only budget $50 a week for an artist, then no. You can't budget.
Suck it up, cupcake, and deal.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I can't budget? Your opinion. I don't think artists should work for $50 a week. I wish I could give them $1000 a week and I will one day, soon. I would work for $50 a week.



I need to run my livelihood out of wishes. I'd be a virtual millionaire. 
Too bad I can't actually *use* that virtual money. I should tell my landlord "well you see this guy wishes to pay me $100 a week, but can't afford to, so here's that $50 a week, can you still let me stay"?

Not to mention when working freelance I gotta report my taxes, quarterly because they take out *nearly half* when it comes to social security, medicare and other expenses since I'm not working with a *real* employer. I can hardly call you real since you can't even budget. 

Try posting what you're doing on Conceptart or CG Hub and other pro sites and you'll see our responses were the tip of the iceburg.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Yes.



So you live in a cardboard box and live off of the heavenly dew then?
There is no way you would say yes to that and be able to own a house, pay for commodities and feed yourself.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Yes.


 Come over to my place and harvest my crops, clean the chicken coop, paint my house, mow my lawn, walk the dogs and everything else. Don't worry you'll get paid the lovely amount of $1 with zero benefits of anykind.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> What crap? I just simply asked for help. You would never work for a "shitty" attitude? Thanks for being pro.



I do believe we've had a similiar situation in the past, no Arshes? Someone profiting off of a project and offering little/nothing in return. I must say that's a shitty attitude yes. Not to mention the "What about me?" state of mind. You talk a big game about elbowrubbing, but you've offered no proof at all. Prehaps they should join the conversation to help you out? That would certainly prove their devotation to the project.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I thought we we're talking about art not McDonalds and chicken coops, lol!


 So you're saying that "it's just art, it's not really work"?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Multiquote, dude. It's not hard.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I'm not lying. Believe what you want. LOL! You people act like people can't act kindly towards others.


 I give out free art all the time. You are just trying to rip people off and make everyone else out to be the villain.

Also use the quoting feature, it's hard to tell who you are replying to.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I'm not lying. Believe what you want. LOL! You people act like people can't act kindly towards others.



You are proposing a business-offer as if you're doing the artists a favour when in fact the project is all about you.
I'd love to be able to muster up a kinder way of phrasing it, but please get the hell out.

Maybe come back in a few years when you've *learnt* how to *budget, market* and *present yourself professionally* without riddling your posts with smileys, spelling-mistakes and unnecessary attitude.
And before you start whining about "But you_ sassed_ me". The big difference is I'm not claiming to be a professional CEO.





Prince Nai said:


> Wow, really? You're going to try to trip me up  like that? That's what you said. Who said art wasn't work?



Your attitude of $50 a week should cover it shows you see artists as hobbyists. Some of us may be, but not all of us are.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> *If you people knew me we would be the best of friends.* Man if you only did. Maybe we will. God forbid I would rip someone off. That is horrible. Also listen to what you said. You do free ART! I have paid in full and what I could.



What is that doing here? That is so...oh my god. I just don't see you as a CEO. Not for long anyway.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Wow, really? You're going to try to trip me up like that? That's what you said. Who said art wasn't work?





Prince Nai said:


> If you people knew me we would be the best of friends. Man if you only did. Maybe we will. God forbid I would rip someone off. That is horrible. Also listen to what you said. You do free ART! I have paid in full and what I could.


 I gift it to people, and all they do is show me a character and I draw it how I want. 

Going in circles aren't we?

So paying someone $1 hour isn't ripping them off? That's news to me.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> You will be surprised.


 Anything that has you as a CEO won't last.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> You will be surprised.



You had better come up with a better answer than that. So far no one's bit the hook.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I'm not going to lie that I have a lot to learn. Get the hell out? That's very pro. If I'm so evil why are you still talking to me?



Do you need glasses? Classes mayhaps? 
Should I read out my comments and send them in audio-file so you can understand them? Free of charge, of course.
Wouldn't want to take more out of your ... budget. :V



Ansitru said:


> And before you start whining about "But you_ sassed_ me". *The big difference is I'm not claiming to be a professional CEO.*



Hint: bold marks the spot.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I'm not paying anyone a $1 an hour.



$50 a week. 50 hours in a normal workweek is $50 for 50h.
Basic math would be 50:50=1

Classes it is then.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I know. Just saying.



Apparently you didn't since you claimed not to be offering $1 an hour, but you did offer $50 for 50h.
Are you even trying?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Now y'all want hooks? Man!



Here's what the nicer people have to say: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVMib1T4T4


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Ansitru said:


> $50 a week. 50 hours in a normal workweek is $50 for 50h.
> Basic math would be 50:50=1
> .


 So what was it about you not paying people $1 an hour?



Prince Nai said:


> Now y'all want hooks? Man!


 Now you're just being childish.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Now y'all want hooks? Man!





Prince Nai said:


> I'm not childish.



Shenanigans.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I'm not childish.


 You're responses are getting more and more childish.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

I just love how this guy is digging his own grave with every childish comment. Please sir, you're embrassing yourself and that's some free advice too.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

No one wants to work for a ten-year old.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Found this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/125296-Helpers-for-my-comic?highlight=helpers+for+comic 

Read it, sir. You might be surprised at the end result.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Who's being childish? Me, the guy who asked for some art help or y'all, who's taken this subject to the 4th page?


 You are the one who is trying to rip artists off and when called out resorts to acting childish and talking in circles.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Who says shenanigans anymore? That sounds childish.



People who have a proper vocabulary of the language. Would you like some alternatives to broaden yours?

Bullshit, gibberish, nonsense, drivel, shenanigans, tall tale, inanity, farce, crap, preposterous.
This vocabulary-lesson is also free of charge, in case you're worried.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Found this thread: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/125296-Helpers-for-my-comic?highlight=helpers+for+comic
> 
> Read it, sir. You might be surprised at the end result.


 Like he'd read that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Then why are you still here??? If I am so childish no one post another post.



If you're trying to pay for shitloads of stuff for nothing more than a kid's allowance, there's no way you could actually be 27.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



TealMoon said:


> Like he'd read that.



if I tell him it's my dream that he read it, do you think he would then?


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> So far I'm the only pro here. Who's doing all the cussing and such?



I never claimed to be a pro.
Learn to read, please?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> So far I'm the only pro here. Who's doing all the cussing and such?



Because the difference between cussing or not cussing has anything to do with a professional status.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> if I tell him it's my dream that he read it, do you think he would then?


 Only his dream matters.

Where's Smelge when you need him?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> You will be surprised.



I'm not considering I highly doubt you're even an actual organization with Tax IDs and such.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Everyone. I'm sorry. You are all right. Shame on me. I'm truly sorry.



If you'd like this locked you can just report the OP if that helps.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Nah, it's cool



Oh...you!!! :3c Still no offers though...


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Check it, [video=youtube;UPzjJxldYWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPzjJxldYWk&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=UUrAYBNjgM7Xe  OBxYrHL2OWA[/video]



*shakes head* I see now why they bailed. That story is amateur. No offense.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Sounds like the Bible, but with furries.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

We can certainly tell why they bailed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> None taken. You're entitled to your opinion. Comic Book World loved what they saw. It will be in their store(s). Still being printed! Man!



So is Twilight. Your point? 

And I do hope that just because you posted that vid, you don't think it will excuse you're childish behavior and such. Or hell, that even knowing those VA's is gonna help anybody. Everyone that knows jack all about that business knows a VA is constantly looking for work most of it not quality. 4kids anyone? Their involvement (by the way are they gonna show up?) doesn't impress me much.


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Not to boast but a screenwriter, producer, etc loved it. Another said it's a perfect blend of the real world and fantasy.


 Who are these people? Because they don't seem to know that this story has been done to death.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Not to boast but a screenwriter, producer, etc loved it. Another said it's a perfect blend of the real world and fantasy.



It's the bible. With furries. 
If you live in the Bible-belt of the USA, then anything Bible-related will be gobbled up like candy.

You're not doing much ground-breaking stuff. You're appealing to the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Ansitru said:


> Sounds like the Bible, but with furries.



Not the first time terrible mixes have happened regarding the Bible


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> Thank you for the support!



I support you leaving these forums.
You have my support!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Arshes Nei said:


> Not the first time terrible mixes have happened regarding the Bible



Oh, where is Linkara when you need him?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Ansitru said:


> I support you leaving these forums.
> You have my support!



I'll drink to that, Ms. Ansitru...


----------



## Smelge (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Hi, I actually like the sound of this project, and would love the opportunity to work on such a unique and original idea. Well, ok, it's not that unique and original, but it is a pretty good blend of genres that I'm sure will rake in megabucks in the very near future, and I'd love to be a part of that.

Do you have any more information for a prospective artist?

Nobody pays me anything for my art at the moment, so the opportunity to maybe get something one day possibly for hours of painstaking work sounds really damn good.

Sign me the fuck up.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Be right back, laughing until I choke and then laugh some more. :'D

You know what? I too fancy working for a wager that can buy me one potato-chip a day.
Sign me up already!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

And nobody even welcomed him yet!! 

Welcome, Prince Na, to FAF. Where leave you yo delusions at the door, sit cho ass on down, open wide for a big ole' slice of truth with a side of wisdom...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

This thread.

[yt]1ytCEuuW2_A[/yt]


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I'm looking through my finances and it looks like* I can spare $50 every two weeks*. If that is not good for some it's good for others. That's a fact. Again I just came here for help. Thanks for the long talk. It's awesome


 Just one of my chickens makes more than that.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Hi, are you sending me details, it's just I'm really excited about possibly getting on and maybe earning some possible money.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

I guess that's a no then?

My dream has been crushed because someone else isn't nice enough to make it happen for me.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Ok then. Smelge has had his fun. Here's a helpful link for all those interested: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/100503-Taking-Manga-Comic-Submissions


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Should I be wielding the ban hammer to prevent more of this kind of scamming on the forums?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Prince Nai said:


> I hate bringing this up but also recently I was laid off and soon later my car stolen and caught on fire, yeah.



Sorry just quoting this for comedy gold. I don't know how or what order this happened? Did someone steal his car while it was on fire? Did the OP have Spider sense and somehow knew the car was on fire after it was stolen?

Did the car just spontaneously combust when the OP screamed, "Hey that's my car!" as it was being stolen?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Arshes Nei said:


> Sorry just quoting this for comedy gold. I don't know how or what order this happened? Did someone steal his car while it was on fire? Did the OP have Spider sense and somehow knew the car was on fire after it was stolen?
> 
> Did the car just spontaneously combust when the OP screamed, "Hey that's my car!" as it was being stolen?



Makes ya think, no?


----------



## Teal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Arshes Nei said:


> Sorry just quoting this for comedy gold. I don't know how or what order this happened? Did someone steal his car while it was on fire? Did the OP have Spider sense and somehow knew the car was on fire after it was stolen?
> 
> Did the car just spontaneously combust when the OP screamed, "Hey that's my car!" as it was being stolen?


 Obviously the thief has some kind of car on fire fetish.   :V


----------



## Ilayas (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



TealMoon said:


> Obviously the thief has some kind of car on fire fetish.   :V



Well if thief is a furry then it'd probably be a fire breathing dragon who is simultaneously incinerating, stealing and engaging with intercourse with said vehicle.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

Were the cops able to locate the car? I mean a car being stolen while it is on fire shouldn't be hard to locate.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Ok then. Smelge has had his fun. Here's a helpful link for all those interested: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/100503-Taking-Manga-Comic-Submissions



Oh look, OP is definitely an artist-exploiting, good-for-nothing, chump-change-giving scammer. 
Avoiding that company even more now. Good thing my memory is excellent. 



Arshes Nei said:


> Should I be wielding the ban hammer to prevent more of this kind of scamming on the forums?



Are you able to ban someone who is consistently posting scam-threads?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Ansitru said:


> Are you able to ban someone who is consistently posting scam-threads?



Well yeah.

Though strangely the car stolen and caught on fire, is more fascinating than the story he wants people to work on.

I realized he could have been laid off, his car was stolen, *then he caught on fire* so we have people who spontaneously combust on the forums too.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

This was the first thread I've read from beginning to end on the FA forums.
It made me register. Thank you Prince NAI.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Tiamat said:


> This was the first thread I've read from beginning to end on the FA forums.
> It made me register. Thank you Prince NAI.



You mind telling folks what "Nai" means in a certain language?


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Arshes Nei said:


> You mind telling folks what "Nai" means in a certain language?



Harsh word for fuck or fucker. If you are high class you spell it with 2 a's 
but when writing it in a toilet stall 1 a means you're street.

Afrikaans, the language of poets. Little known fact, it was the language
Tolkien originally planned to use for the elves. (But not really)


----------



## Smelge (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

I am bitterly disappointed. I wanted nothing more than to help with this story, and he didn't bother furnishing me with details.

So, thanks I guess.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Smelge said:


> I am bitterly disappointed. I wanted nothing more than to help with this story, and he didn't bother furnishing me with details.
> 
> So, thanks I guess.



You probably didn't look naive and exploitable enough. :C


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

This thread...

...it is so delicious.


----------



## ZNickel (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*

I was bored, so decided to read through this thread. Plus, I always like it when people that have no idea get eaten alive on forums such as this one. Two things I would like to add to this thread: 
1. That audio clip that Nai shared, that isn't Chuck Huber, but considering that the people above have been dealing with a ten year old trying to pass off as a big CEO, that's not suprising to anyone. 
2. I once saw a pretty good phrase on the SmackJeeves forums, "Getting an artist is like getting a date, and do you ever reveal to your current date that your previous ones did not work out so well, right off the bat?"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



ZNickel said:


> I was bored, so decided to read through this thread. Plus, I always like it when people that have no idea get eaten alive on forums such as this one. Two things I would like to add to this thread:
> 1. That audio clip that Nai shared, that isn't Chuck Huber, but considering that the people above have been dealing with a ten year old trying to pass off as a big CEO, that's not suprising to anyone.
> 2. I once saw a pretty good phrase on the SmackJeeves forums, "Getting an artist is like getting a date, and do you ever reveal to your current date that your previous ones did not work out so well, right off the bat?"



Well there's also the fact that Chuck had a stroke 2 years ago...he's still alive but just something people should be aware of.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 6, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



ZNickel said:


> I was bored, so decided to read through this thread. Plus, I always like it when people that have no idea get eaten alive on forums such as this one. Two things I would like to add to this thread:
> 1. That audio clip that Nai shared, that isn't Chuck Huber, but considering that the people above have been dealing with a ten year old trying to pass off as a big CEO, that's not suprising to anyone.
> 2. I once saw a pretty good phrase on the SmackJeeves forums, "Getting an artist is like getting a date, and do you ever reveal to your current date that your previous ones did not work out so well, right off the bat?"



I never even clicked it...glad I didn't miss anything.


----------



## ZNickel (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



Arshes Nei said:


> Well there's also the fact that Chuck had a stroke 2 years ago...he's still alive but just something people should be aware of.



Ok, I didn't know that. I've only really got into anime this past year, so I hadn't heard about it. I'm glad he's alright though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Artist Needed! -  Big anime voice actors Chuck Huber, Vic Mignogna and Todd Haber*



ZNickel said:


> Ok, I didn't know that. I've only really got into anime this past year, so I hadn't heard about it. I'm glad he's alright though.



http://www.behindthevoiceactors.com/Chuck-Huber/ It's in the bio you have to scroll it (people don't notice the bio page is scrollable). Well he had a heart attack not a stroke, but he didn't have medical insurance at the time.


----------

